# Configuring hal/dbus for input devices?



## BlueCoder (Jan 21, 2013)

I have long been setting up my xorg.conf file manually.

I have AutoAddDevices off but I realize now I should embrace plug and play for X.

My reason for AutoAddDevices off was primarily sysmouse. If all my mice are configured to go though moused then I already have plug and play.

But I now there is webcamd and cuse4bsd and my wacom tablet now works on Freebsd 9.x. My mce remote now also works. So I'll get /dev/input/event0 and /dev/input/event1. Sometimes depending on what I have plugged into USB ports the ordering changes. Also for the tablet and get another ums device. So the tablet is accessible under both interfaces but only one can be active.

Now I could probably configure webcamd with devd to enumerate each device to a specific device numbers but what would really be nice is being able to do plug and play with X already up and running.

But I don't have a clue yet if it's possible to control/filter hal like I can with devfs.

I only want "sysmouse" as the only ums device reported to X. For the tablet I want to be able to configure what gets sent since the tablet supports multiple sub interfaces.

Is the hal configurable?


----------

